# erstatten



## Menger

Hola colegas

Tengo el contrato de una empresa que hace reparaciones de vehículos con otras empresas que le hacen de subcontratista o reparan vehículos en su nombre.

Me aparece esto:

_...Für in §5 C. c) genannte Fahrzeuge wird eine Gutschrift in Höhe von [falls notwendig: ANPASSEN; Standard sind 20%] x% des Preises seitens XXX *erstattet.*_​
XXX es el nombre de la empresa que subcontrata.

Me lío con este _wird erstattet_: ¿se pagará un abono por un importe de... por parte de XXX?. 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda desde ya,
Menger


----------



## Menger

Vale, necesito descansar más, no erstatten no es autorizar aunque me empeñe en ello... 
y la frase a no ser que alguien me indique otra cosa se debería traducir como indicaba en mi intento...


----------



## anahiseri

yo lo traduciría por *reembolsar (*no lo he comprobado, pero debe ser una de las primeras acepciones en todos los diccionarios)


----------



## Menger

Muchas gracias anahiseri, es un tipo de texto que no traduzco a menudo y dudo mucho las formas normales en español...
Sí, reembolsar parece una buena opción aquí. Salud y saludos


----------



## Menger

Sigue habiendo algo que no me cuadra... 

XXX es quien recibe el pago en este caso, y mi problema al final está con el *seitens*.

_wird eine Gutschrift in Höhe von _*x% des Preises seitens XXX erstattet*_ = se hará un reembolso por un importe del x% del precio *establecido por XXX* (???)_

¿Podría ser así?

Gracias y perdón por el mareo/falta de claridad exponiendo


----------



## Tonerl

_*seitens... 
de parte de
por parte de 

Anfrage seitens... 
solicitud de información por parte de...

mi sugerencia:

Für die genannten Fahrzeuge wird eine Gutschrift in Höhe von 20% (Standard) des Preises seitens XXX erstattet.

Para los vehículos mencionados se reembolsará una
nota de crédito/el abono de 20% (estándar) del precio por parte de XXX*_


----------



## Menger

Gracias a ti también Tonerl, sí puede que sea eso sin buscar más complicaciones.
Saludos soleados,


----------

